# Good News!!



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

The gas station that was trapping the pigeons must of fired the pigeon trapper. My friend went up to release pigeons if there were any to release and the trap hasn't been reset to trap anything so that means he hasn't been back... I guess all your e-mails paid off. Thank you everyone who took the time to e-mail them, it worked..  



This past weekend a kid organization called Tree Musketeers in my town planted a 108 trees out on the highway that runs along side of the run ways at LAX airport. The project is called Trees To The Seas, which is a four year project that plants 108 trees per year, in a four year period till they reach the sea. It all started from a 3rd grader in 1987 and they have planted a million trees worldwide. Their goal now is to plant a million groves of trees which is a group of three or more trees. I planted my three trees along side of them on Sunday it was great. There were over 400 volunteers out there planting. If you get a chance check out their website at http://www.treemusketeers.org 


They like birds including pigeons.yeah...!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is good indeed, Andi - thanks for the update 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

That is certainly some good news!

Glad our e-mails helped.

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

andinla said:


> The gas station that was trapping the pigeons must of fired the pigeon trapper. My friend went up to release pigeons if there were any to release and the trap hasn't been reset to trap anything so that means he hasn't been back... I guess all your e-mails paid off. Thank you everyone who took the time to e-mail them, it worked..


Right on Andi!

So glad to hear this good news from you. We need a million more of you!

Cameron


----------

